# Setting up 1DX Autofocus after Firmware V. 2.03



## Grant Atkinson (Apr 1, 2014)

The release of firmware V2.03 both improved the low light performance of the 1DX AF. The new firmware really expands and extends the existing AF parameters, and also adds more options to fine tune the AF configuration to ones own needs.
As a wildlife photographer who gets to shoot moving subjects a lot in my line of work, I have just put up a new post on my website sharing what works for me with regard to understanding and setting up the 1DX AF system. The post will also have some relevance to 5Dmk3 shooters, given the similarity of the AF systems in some regards.
For those with an interest, here is the link:http://www.grantatkinson.com/blog/understanding-canon-eos-1dx-autofocus-firmware-ver-2-0-3

Cheers
Grant


----------



## Click (Apr 1, 2014)

Useful reading. Thanks for the link Grant.


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 1, 2014)

The link does not work for me for some reason. Are you blocking any countries?


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi Expatinasia, sorry about the link, not too sure what I can do about it. As far as I am aware, I am not blocking any countries at all....
Cheers
Grant


----------



## sanj (Apr 1, 2014)

Server not found


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi Sanj
I will check with the guys who run my website tomorrow whether there is any reason the link is not going through. Sorry about that. Seems it is working fine for some folk?
Cheers
Grant


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Apr 1, 2014)

Grant Atkinson said:


> Hi Sanj
> I will check with the guys who run my website tomorrow whether there is any reason the link is not going through. Sorry about that. Seems it is working fine for some folk?
> Cheers
> Grant


Hi Sanj, maybe if you try this link?
http://www.grantatkinson.com/blog/camera-body-reviews

Hope it works
cheers
Grant


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks, Grant, this looks like an excellent write up on all of the settings. I don't have time to read it all now, but will give it a full read when I get home and have the 1D X in my hand. Your website is a great resource and I appreciate all of the articles/reviews you have written.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Apr 1, 2014)

Grant Atkinson said:


> Grant Atkinson said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sanj
> ...



This, and the original link do not work for me from the Netherlands... cheers.


----------



## Nicolai.b (Apr 1, 2014)

Not working here to, unable to tracert the page (or ping for that matter).


----------



## eml58 (Apr 2, 2014)

Nicolai.b said:


> Not working here to, unable to tracert the page (or ping for that matter).



Thanks Grant, excellent write up, in particular for us Wildlife Photographers, followed to a large degree your previous advice on set up as well from your wonderful website, works with excellent results, nice of you to post this update.

For those that aren't getting the link happy to email a pdf copy, just PM me your email.

Sanj, Expat, I'll email you a pdf copy, hopefully grant won't mind.


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks so much for helping out the other guys EML58, and glad you found the text useful. I have let the guys who help me with my website know about the problem with some countries not getting access, hoping they figure it out today. Thanks again
cheers
Grant


----------



## mrsfotografie (Apr 2, 2014)

Grant Atkinson said:


> Thanks so much for helping out the other guys EML58, and glad you found the text useful. I have let the guys who help me with my website know about the problem with some countries not getting access, hoping they figure it out today. Thanks again
> cheers
> Grant



*Grant Atkinson*, I'm happy to confirm the link works now! Thanks! I think this will go a long way to help me better understand the AF features on my 5D MkIII.


----------



## FEBS (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi Grant,

Nice piece of work you created here. Thanks for sharing this with us all. Will certainly enjoy en experiment with the settings you mentioned.

thx,

Francois


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Apr 2, 2014)

Glad to hear the link is working, and that the information may be useful, Click, Febs, MrsFotografie and Mackguyver
Cheers
Grant


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 2, 2014)

eml58 said:


> Nicolai.b said:
> 
> 
> > Not working here to, unable to tracert the page (or ping for that matter).
> ...



Thanks, eml58.


----------



## Nicolai.b (Apr 2, 2014)

It works for me too now.


----------



## Pieces Of E (Apr 2, 2014)

Grant, you and your site are ones to envy and admire. Your work is fabulous and your tips/reviews are most helpful and informative. Thank you.


----------

